

Disrupt NSA surveillance with this typeface - llamataboot
http://hyperallergic.com/74324/disrupt-nsa-surveillance-with-this-typeface/

======
elviseno
This is a rather passive way to cope with NSA peeping. No one can bear the
disturbances of the awkward typeface.

If you really concern about privacy, vote down these peeping freak. This would
be the more powerful and persistent response.

------
llamataboot
Note to concern trolls: article is clearly about an art project rather than an
effective way to disrupt OCR

